# Armoured Fighter Cricket "Cosmoderus Femoralis"



## Stardisk (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi!

I was finally able to buy 3 nymphs of the Cosmoderus Femoralis.
They are just 2 months old and captive bred.
I did some research before I bought them of course, but I see different info on the net so I did not find all my answers yet...
I got info from the breeder. Just looking for personal experiences 

So my question is:
-Does anyone kept these before and at what conditions?
-What did you feed them?
-Did you breed them?
-How can you sex them?

Pics of them and their tank set-up for now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Jun 5, 2018)

Those are beautiful and what a wonderful enclosure too! Sooo happy to see that people are able to CB them too.

1. Haven't kept them yet, but want to. I'd rely on the breeder for basic care.
2. I believe they're omnivorous, but the bulk of their diet is plant based. A little protein every now and then can't hurt.
3. Haven't kept them (yet)
4. Females will grow an ovipositor as they get larger and molt more. It should be fairly noticeable, but I'm not super familiar with the structures on this genus.

Enjoy your beauties!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jun 5, 2018)

@basin79 Another potential alternative to the king cricket?  Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## basin79 (Jun 6, 2018)

dangerforceidle said:


> @basin79 Another potential alternative to the king cricket?  Sorry for the hijack.


King cricket?


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jun 6, 2018)

basin79 said:


> King cricket?


Big and mean cricket/weta thing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jun 6, 2018)

Stardisk said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was finally able to buy 3 nymphs of the Cosmoderus Femoralis.
> They are just 2 months old and captive bred.
> ...


1- Never kept them
2- I would feed them fruit and dead insects, maybe a big of leaf litter too to chew on
4- females will have an ovipositor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 6, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Big and mean cricket/weta thing


Ah right. I love the look of armoured crickets, weta and the predatory katydid. Just wish they lived longer.


----------



## KevinsWither (Jun 6, 2018)

I do like them. Would say if cosmoderus breeding has been found, then the ground cricket would become very popular!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Insectopia (Jun 6, 2018)

Stardisk said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was finally able to buy 3 nymphs of the Cosmoderus Femoralis.
> They are just 2 months old and captive bred.
> ...


I’ve heard of other species being bred but not Femoralis. Are you sure they aren’t WC? Usually nymphs for sale are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jun 6, 2018)

basin79 said:


> King cricket?


Oops, sorry.  I recall a thread a bit ago where you mentioned you wanted a predatory/carnivorous cricket, and the discussion was talking king crickets.

I thought these guys may also pique your interest, although I suppose some context may have been nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stardisk (Jun 7, 2018)

Insectopia said:


> I’ve heard of other species being bred but not Femoralis. Are you sure they aren’t WC? Usually nymphs for sale are.


IT takes 9-10 months for the eggs to hatch, not everybody is patient enough or throws out old substrate without knowing there are eggs in it. I hope the breeder isn't ly
ing, I guess time will tell


----------



## rantology (Jun 8, 2018)

Wow those look incredible! did you find them in the US or are you located in EU?


----------



## pannaking22 (Jun 8, 2018)

rantology said:


> Wow those look incredible! did you find them in the US or are you located in EU?


They're only really over in Europe right now unfortunately. Someday they'll probably make it to the states, but who knows when that will be.


----------



## Arthroverts (Jun 11, 2018)

Those look awesome! Would love to get some over here in the U.S sometime.
Hope you have success with them!

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sschind (Jun 16, 2018)

pannaking22 said:


> They're only really over in Europe right now unfortunately. Someday they'll probably make it to the states, but who knows when that will be.


I saw some at Tinley Park a year or maybe it was two years ago.  Someone had a tank of about 20 of them they said they just bought.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jun 17, 2018)

Just got a handful of these, so lucky their back in the hobby! Waited two years for this moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Jun 18, 2018)

sschind said:


> I saw some at Tinley Park a year or maybe it was two years ago.  Someone had a tank of about 20 of them they said they just bought.


Awww man, I wish I still lived in Illinois! Would have happily picked up a few of those if I knew they were there.


----------



## sschind (Jun 18, 2018)

pannaking22 said:


> Awww man, I wish I still lived in Illinois! Would have happily picked up a few of those if I knew they were there.


I don't think the guy who had them when I saw them was selling them.  I think he just picked them up from someone else and I happened by his booth.  I don't think the other guy, whoever it was, was selling them there either.  I think he just brought some for the the other guy. 

I'll keep am eye open this time around.  Last year I got maybe an hour total to walk around the show.  It was so busy and I almost completely sold out of everything I brought.  I know who the person is who bought them so I'll ask if he had any luck with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

